
Jerusalem and the Follies of Trump's Embrace - botverse
http://nationalinterest.org/feature/jerusalem-the-follies-trumps-embrace-23528
======
botverse
The article from a point of view where the move of the US embassy to Jerusalem
and the recognition of Jerusalem as the capital of Israel could create more
problems to US and Israel than fixing any.

